# Fiddlesticks! I seem to have missed out



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 22, 2016)

on being a part of any group that swept through the times. Not a beatnik nor a preppie, hippie, yuppie, goth or hipster, not even a baby boomer. No darned wonder that I often felt (and still do feel) all at sea. 

My mother used to say that she was born 50 years too soon, and I was born 50 years too late. She may have been right

Were you one or some of the above? Granted, we're too old to have done the goth thing or to be hipsters.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 22, 2016)

I think I'm a baby boomer. I'm 58. Not that you win anything for that  I never really fit into any groups in my life.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 22, 2016)

You get to be a baby boomer; they were born between 1946 and 1964. Guess that makes all my kids baby boomers, too. I wonder if I dare bring that up with them? LOL


----------



## Cookie (Feb 22, 2016)

My sister was born in 1944 -- she wasn't a baby boomer, I think those kids were called war babies. Maybe that's you, Georgia.  My sister was quite old fashioned in her way of thinking, cautious, conventional and traditional and didn't like to try new things.

I was a baby boomer, being born several years later.  I was the opposite, inquisitive and adventurous, a hippie in the 60s and liked to be where the action was. 

But why not just be ourselves and not label ourselves in any way at all, Georgia.   I doubt if you missed out, looks to me like you had plenty.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2016)

Only baby boomer here, I had some similarities with hippies, but was never really considered one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2016)

Another Boomer here, but not by choice - I too would have preferred living long before my time. 

I was a hippie at the tail-end of that movement, but never a yuppie, preppie or Lord forbid a Goth or hipster.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

Baby boomer here.  1952.  Hubby also.  1948.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 22, 2016)

Cookie said:


> My sister was born in 1944 -- she wasn't a baby boomer, I think those kids were called war babies. Maybe that's you, Georgia.  My sister was quite old fashioned in her way of thinking, cautious, conventional and traditional and didn't like to try new things.



I was born before the war so don't get to be a war baby, either. I'll admit to being old fashioned, cautious, conventional and traditional, but I'm usually game to try new things.

Phil, why am I not surprised that you'd have been a hippie?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Phil, why am I not surprised that you'd have been a hippie?



*shrug*

I hung out with my high school and college buddies, a small group who subscribed to the dying hippie ethos. We were the last customers at the head shop, the last to wear elephant bell bottoms and headbands and I suppose the last to not fully trust the Establishment. 

Had I been born even 10 years earlier I would have fit in much better. Might have even made it to Woodstock! layful:


----------



## Cookie (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's a pdf of a generations chart, descriptions given.  Pretty interesting.

http://www.esds1.pt/site/images/stories/isacosta/secondary_pages/10º_block1/Generations Chart.pdf


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm in the first wave of boomers -- 1946.  I didn't get to be a  hippie or any of that -- went to work right out of high school.  I KNEW some folks who went to Woodstock, though -- does that count?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 22, 2016)

I was a war baby and I have never been part of any "in" crowd.
I became a wife and mother rather early and had no time or money to indulge in any fads.

I don't feel deprived because it has allowed me to follow my own compass and explore my own interests at each stage of my life.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 22, 2016)

I feel that chart is off. I was born in '62 and my brother in '52. Two different generations there. He was a draft card burning, love bead wearing hippie. I grew up mid-70's, guitar greats from the early days and "Urban Cowboy" got me into country. So yeah a bit of country, a bit of Blackmore and I could appreciate Jim Caroll n' Lou Reed.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 22, 2016)

I didn't have my son until my mid-20s and had plenty of time and a bit of money to indulge in some healthy fun, fashion, frolic and free love.  I don't feel deprived at all either, and I don't look down on anyone or begrudge those who did things differently.  In the long run, what does it matter anyway?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I feel that chart is off. I was born in '62 and my brother in '52. Two different generations there. He was a draft card burning, love bead wearing hippie. I grew up mid-70's, guitar greats from the early days and "Urban Cowboy" got me into country. So yeah a bit of country, a bit of Blackmore and I could appreciate Jim Caroll n' Lou Reed.



I was born in 52 and my brother the end of 61.  I think the range of 1946-64 for baby boomers is way off.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 22, 2016)

Everything I've ever read about boomers states the demographic to be 1946-1964, and they might have a good reason for this, probably the post-war period when people were having lots of babies and recovery was still taking place.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Everything I've ever read about boomers states the demographic to be 1946-1964, and they might have a good reason for this, probably the post-war period when people were having lots of babies and recovery was still taking place.



I know it's always stated at 46-64 but it still seems a big range to me.  A 70 year old and a 52 year old seem like different generations.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> ...or Lord forbid a Goth or hipster.



What exactly is a hipster anyway?


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 22, 2016)

Um, Seattle or Park Slope, Brooklyn...trust fund babies or sizable income...keepin' it real...actually spoiled brats.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I know it's always stated at 46-64 but it still seems a big range to me.  A 70 year old and a 52 year old seem like different generations.



There is a big age gap, but I don't think the range has much to do with the actual people, but more to do with what was going on at the time, reconstruction and reproducing and setting up families - it was a boom - babies and housing.  After 1964 people stopped having so many kids (birth control pill?) and things settled down.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

Cookie said:


> There is a big age gap, but I don't think the range has much to do with the actual people, but more to do with what was going on at the time, reconstruction and reproducing and setting up families - it was a boom - babies and housing.  After 1964 people stopped having so many kids (birth control pill?) and things settled down.



Yea, I think the pill came out around that time.  

We who grew up in the US think of the 50's and 60's as prosperous.  I get a very different story from hubby who was growing up in Scotland.  He claims I grew up in wealth (not by American standards - dad in navy, mom a housewife) because we had a car, central heating, a tv, a phone, indoor bathroom.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 22, 2016)

I think your hubby is right.  In my mind a car, central heating, tv, phone and indoor bathrooms, and stay at home mom signifies wealth compared to what most European countries after WWII were going through, still sifting through the rubble of bombed out buildings. That goes for the UK too, which was also bled dry by the war and (Thatcher in the 60s). 

I think the big reconstruction of the 50s and 60s was mainly in the US and Canada, creating tons of jobs and money, so yes, I would say rich, just like in Father Knows Best, the big house with the white staircase and the pretty wife in her pearls and high heels. People didn't lose their homes and money from the war, just got more as things improved.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I think your hubby is right.  In my mind a car, central heating, tv, phone and indoor bathrooms, and stay at home mom signifies wealth compared to what most European countries after WWII were going through, still sifting through the rubble of bombed out buildings. That goes for the UK too, which was also bled dry by the war and (Thatcher in the 60s).
> 
> I think the big reconstruction of the 50s and 60s was mainly in the US and Canada, creating tons of jobs and money, so yes, I would say rich, just like in Father Knows Best, the big house with the white staircase and the pretty wife in her pearls and high heels. People didn't lose their homes and money from the war, just got more as things improved.



Yes, many of us were the Father Knows Best, Leave it to Beaver family.  The UK was trying to pay back its debt to the US for what they sold them during the war.  It wasn't even paid off until 2006. 

BTW, Thatcher was PM from 1979 to 1990 and tried to destroy Scotland and the north of England putting many, many people out of work.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 22, 2016)

Right, wasn't sure of Thatcher's reign, but she was hated throughout the land. The whole post-war thing is complicated, but with soldiers returning from WWII and Korean War and settling down to raise families which required housing and jobs and goods I think that's what the boom was all about.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Right, wasn't sure of Thatcher's reign, but she was hated throughout the land. The whole post-war thing is complicated, but with soldiers returning from WWII and Korean War and settling down to raise families which required housing and jobs and goods I think that's what the boom was all about.



Very hated!

My husband's dad fought through the entire war.  Married in 1947 and began his family starting with my hubby in 1948.  He was a Glasgow ship builder. Of course, Thatcher shut that down later.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 22, 2016)

My parents met and married after the war.  My dad served in the navy during ww2 in the Pacific.  We were not a "Leave It To Beaver" household by any means.  My parents both worked..and bought their first house on the GI bill when I was 1 year old. I think there was a huge boom with babies born to returning soldiers and such.  People wanted to get on with living.  My parents both grew up during a depression and knew all about "doing without".  I think their generation was indeed a great one.  

Heres some interesting facts about the boomers 

http://www.history.com/topics/baby-boomers


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> My parents met and married after the war.  My dad served in the navy during ww2 in the Pacific.  We were not a "Leave It To Beaver" household by any means.  My parents both worked..and bought their first house on the GI bill when I was 1 year old. I think there was a huge boom with babies born to returning soldiers and such.  People wanted to get on with living.  My parents both grew up during a depression and knew all about "doing without".  I think their generation was indeed a great one.
> 
> Heres some interesting facts about the boomers
> 
> http://www.history.com/topics/baby-boomers



There's a LOT of us!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 23, 2016)

Another baby boomer here.  I was born in 1950 and grew up in the days of Skiffle, Rock&Roll, Mods & Rockers, the Beatles, Pink Floyd etc..  
I think the date range is based purely on the increased birth rate over that period,  but culturally, I would have made it ending  sooner,  say 1946-1956.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2016)

I was born in 37 so not sure what gap I fit in except old. Charleston area, maybe?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2016)

Pappy, I think we were called the Silent Generation. LOL


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 23, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I was born in 37 so not sure what gap I fit in except old. Charleston area, maybe?



Georgia is right 


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Generation


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I'll be darned. Okay. Thanks.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2016)

Cookie said:


> But why not just be ourselves and not label ourselves in any way at all, Georgia.   I doubt if you missed out, looks to me like you had plenty.



This just registered with me. What? This thread was intended to be merely light-hearted musing. Sheesh!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2016)

Born in '44 married in our teens..No time for stuff..


----------



## Cookie (Feb 23, 2016)

Stuff is life ..... having babies, or traveling and enjoying being young.  All good stuff.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2016)

Boomer just a generation where there was a huge birthrate for a period of time, doesn't really mean anything more than that, as the generational gaps are way too wide for most to have anything in common other than rate of birth during a time period.  As we can see, we can be the child or parent to other boomers, in some cases maybe even the grandparent.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 23, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> This just registered with me. What? This thread was intended to be merely light-hearted musing. Sheesh!



Oops, sorry Georgia, was I not light-hearted enough?


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 23, 2016)

We who grew up in the US think of the 50's and 60's as prosperous.  I get a very different story from hubby who was growing up in Scotland.  He claims I grew up in wealth (not by American standards - dad in navy, mom a housewife) because we had a car, central heating, a tv, a phone, indoor bathroom. 

I remember reading about musician Alex Harvey. He grew up in Glasgow during the war years and it sounds like it was incredibly grim. Not only wasn't there indoor toilets, but families shared the few there were. Kind of childhood that will haunt you as an adult. 

I agree though there is a big difference in being fifty and being seventy. Maybe instead of the blanket of "Boomers", just divide it by decade. More logical...your teen years are what shape you ultimately IMHO.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Another Boomer here, but not by choice - I too would have preferred living long before my time.
> 
> I was a hippie at the tail-end of that movement, but never a yuppie, preppie or Lord forbid a Goth or hipster.



This would be me also, but I admit to my punk faze lol Mum hit the roof when I wanted to put a safety pin through my cheek. Luckily I did not do it. How would I explain it to my kids, let alone my future grandson..haha pass the doobie please..


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 23, 2016)

Here ya go...I rolled a few more in honor of the Midnight Special thread...for some reason "Sheena is a Punk Rocker" popped in my head. I had the record. Then some years later hubby worked security at one of their shows. His hearing was fuzzy for a week after. But I think there are advantages to being a late boomer.

My Mom grew up in the 30's. I grew up in the late 70's. There wasn't much in the way of cultural connection except Bette Midler...who she hated...singing "Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy". With my kids we shared music even clothes to an extent. There was also more connection to the counter culture.

Basically I can't forbid you to smoke or get tattoos after a certain age but I want you to think over such things carefully. Oh and tats on your hands, face, or neck are going to limit your career choices. Ditto for piercings and any other painful procedure. My Mom didn't know I had my first tattoo for years.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2016)

Hippie  boomer. Gonna share Fur? I got brownies! The good ones. I want a motorcycle. Anyone for a road trip?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2016)

What about the rest of us? You've got brownies and only sharing with fur? I'm not feeling very Silent Generation right now...I WANT BROWNIES, too.

Shalimar, those aren't called Donorcycles for no reason; just get some cool tats and be satisfied with those (I've got two). Maybe we could get a Greyhound bus and retrofit to suit ourselves for a road trip. Or even for living in. I bet Phil will be willing to drive so that we can party hearty...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome Georgia! Can we paint the outside all funky? What shall we name our bus? I think Philly will drive us. I am happy to share my brownies with you, as long as you know what is in them. Lol. A party on wheels, so cool.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 23, 2016)

Wait I have an idea, I'll have several brownies then go out and do the detailing on the bus...it's gonna be AWESOME! Get your bags packed kids...Philly you can MapQuest Mexico...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2016)

We can paint it any way we like. As for a name, maybe we'll have to have a contest. I'm fresh outta ideas. 

Of course I know what's in Brow Knees. Geez. Your generation invented them?

The wheels on the bus go round and round....


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2016)

Ok. Let's roll. Fur, you get baked and do the detailing. I'll bring snacks, and excellent fake ID. Lol. Georgia, please bring some munchies. Could we call our new home The "Bitchmobile," or would Philly feel left out?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2016)

Phil would definitely feel left out and would feel used. How about we paint it green and name it Jeremiah? Jeremiah was a bullfrog...


----------



## Lon (Feb 23, 2016)

How about the Depression Era Folks  1929  to 1939.   I was a so called Depression Baby.


Or, according to another post, I am a part of the Silent Generation having been born in 1934.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 23, 2016)

Actually Philly might find Bitchmobile rather amusing...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Actually Philly might find Bitchmobile rather amusing...



Hey, every time I drove with my wife I was driving a Bitchmobile - I'm used to it.

I'm just getting a contact high here ... I keep trying to get MapQuest but end up looking at green frog porn sites ... and I know I've seen that road sign before ... several times ... and OMG we're doing 15MPH!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2016)

Keep off the grass, Philly, drive on the road man!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Keep off the grass, Philly, drive on the road man!



Oh, wow, is that grass? It's so GREEN, man ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2016)

Phillllllllll!!!! That's not grass. You killed Jeremiah. OMG.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> We who grew up in the US think of the 50's and 60's as prosperous.  I get a very different story from hubby who was growing up in Scotland.  He claims I grew up in wealth (not by American standards - dad in navy, mom a housewife) because we had a car, central heating, a tv, a phone, indoor bathroom.
> 
> I remember reading about musician Alex Harvey. He grew up in Glasgow during the war years and it sounds like it was incredibly grim. Not only wasn't there indoor toilets, but families shared the few there were. Kind of childhood that will haunt you as an adult.
> 
> I agree though there is a big difference in being fifty and being seventy. Maybe instead of the blanket of "Boomers", just divide it by decade. More logical...your teen years are what shape you ultimately IMHO.



There were indoor toilets but many homes shared with other families or had outdoor toilets.  My husband's family shared toilets with other families for the first few years of his life.  He says he didn't feel poor and didn't know any differently.  He had lots of loving extended family so he was happy.  

Fur, I get confused when you don't use 'reply with quotes' as it takes me a minute to figure out it's not you saying it, even when it's my own!


----------



## Ina (Feb 23, 2016)

Phil sounds like you got into the LSD instead of the brownies, that would account for the bright colors.  We're all to old to mess with synthetic chemicals,at least what's in the brownies is a natural herb. Shesh man pay attention. On LSD the bus might melt with everyone in it. :Giggle: :hide:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hippie  boomer. Gonna share Fur? I got brownies! The good ones. I want a motorcycle. Anyone for a road trip?



Meeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2016)

Welcome aboard Annie!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2016)

Ina said:


> Phil sounds like you got into the LSD instead of the brownies, that would account for the bright colors.  We're all to old to mess with synthetic chemicals,at least what's in the brownies is a natural herb. Shesh man pay attention. On LSD the bus might melt with everyone in it. :Giggle: :hide:



Yea, but do you think the LSD could help our memories?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Welcome aboard Annie!



Woohooo!!!  Partaaaaay!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

AHHHHHH - Shali is turning into a mermaid!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay, class. Settle down. Every darned last one of you. Settle down or there will be no road trip.

Phil, I don't know that I want to be on the same bus with you after you killed Jeremiah How _could_ you???


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay, class. Settle down. Every darned last one of you. Settle down or there will be no road trip.
> 
> Phil, I don't know that I want to be on the same bus with you after you killed Jeremiah How _could_ you???


*
Oy to the World*

Jeremiah was a bullfrog
Wasn't no friend of mine
I never understood what you had seen in him
But he sure flattened out real fine
And now we have some frog legs to dine

Singin' oy, to the world
All the boys and girls now
Oy to the mermaids in the deep blue sea
Oy to you and me


If I were the king of the road
Tell you what I'd do
I'd blow away the cars and the trucks and the cops
And drink sweet tea with you


Sing it now, oy to the world
All the boys and girls
Oy to the mermaids in the deep blue sea
Oy to you and me


You know I love the ladies
Love to have my fun
I'm a High Times writer and a Rambo fighter
I wear my hair in a bun

I said I wear my hair in a bun


Oy to the world
All the boys and girls
Oy to the mermaids in the deep blue sea
Oy to you and me


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow, that purple microdot acid was stronger than I thought! Why are Ina And Georgia chasing a flying couch? Who is that masked frog in a bun? Where is Annie?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, that purple microdot acid was stronger than I thought! Why are Ina And Georgia chasing a flying couch? Who is that masked frog in a bun? Where is Annie?



I'm flying, Shali.  Look up!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2016)

Ohhh....looks who heard about our party and want to join us!  They are good drivers when high so we can get them to do the driving is Philly is unable.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2016)

That went well


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 23, 2016)

Oy that I can decide if I am the Egg man or the walrus...think I have frog squish on my sneaker, but the colors are AMAZING


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ohhh....looks who heard about our party and want to join us!  They are good drivers when high so we can get them to do the driving is Philly is unable.



LOL - reminds me of their movie _Still Smokin'_ where they drive down the street and the smoke is just _pouring_ out of the windows! 

Actually ... does anyone remember Ken Kesey and the Merry Pranksters? And their adventures in _Further_ the bus? 1964, I think it was.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 23, 2016)

All history now  --- as documented in Tom Wolff's Electric Cool Aid Acid Test and Grateful Dead's beginnings.  All took place while I was still in school, but the book was a good read. Cheech & Chong movies are a scream!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 23, 2016)

1964...yep I was two years old...it took more than a decade to digest any of this stuff...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> 1964...yep I was two years old...it took more than a decade to digest any of this stuff...




Baby!

I was 6 - already doing hallucinogenics!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2016)

Philly, you are merely a pigment of my hallucination!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2016)

Zen, and the art of motorcycle maintenance?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2016)

What happened to Georgia? I know Ina is hiding all the weed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, you are merely a pigment of my hallucination!



I am of the spirit eternal and the body ethereal. Plus, don't forget the furry chest. 



Shalimar said:


> Zen, and the art of motorcycle maintenance?



Good book, but I prefer _Tao and the Art of Corvette Maintenance_


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> What happened to Georgia? I know Ina is hiding all the weed.




I think Georgia saw a garden on the side of the road and jumped out to inspect it.

Ina crinkles when she walks, so I think you're right.


----------



## Linda (Feb 23, 2016)

My husband in 1944 was prob a war baby and I at 49 was a baby boomer???  I never think of us as that though.  We are just people.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 23, 2016)

I agree, Linda.  People are just people. Those categories seem relevant to the statisticians and analytical writers of books, IMO.


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2016)

I was a country bumpkin of 18 when my doctor introduced me to smoking MJ.  It took him almost 30 minutes just trying to explain what that stuff was.  But I was a quick learner, and it didn't take me long to see the benefits.  

But I'm not stingy, so are we having a party or what.  I know what I can bring.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

Ina, I've come down from the microdot Shali slipped me, so I need something good for my morning "High There" ....


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2016)

Phil maybe this will help.  Just tap the kitty.

om http://i.imgur.com/nJnD26r.gif?noredirect.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

Ina said:


> Phil maybe this will help.  Just tap the kitty.
> 
> om http://i.imgur.com/nJnD26r.gif?noredirect.



Wow - that is ... weird ...

And you KNOW it takes a lot for me to say that ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 24, 2016)

Eeeshhh...next time I only do three dancing bears...I woke up under the van and Levon was sorta  doing that...but there were flashes and the tires were floating pizzas...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Eeeshhh...next time I only do three dancing bears...I woke up under the van and Levon was sorta  doing that...but there were flashes and the tires were floating pizzas...



Mmmm ... pizza ...


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2016)

​We're BAD, We're BAD, We're huh???


:woohoo1:    :beerandwhistle:   :holymoly:   :bounce:   :grin:    :magnify:


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh yeah, we bad, I used to be able to party all night, get two hours of sleep, and be reasonably bushy tailed for an 8am class. Now it's try to stay awake past 11pm whoooohoooo


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2016)

We still bad, just in smaller doses. Lol.


----------



## IKE (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey I like road trips too......is this just for 'heads' only or can 'boozers' come along also ?

I promise I'll be quite and just sit in the back of the bus drunk while sucking on my thumb.


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2016)

I think we're more naughty now days than BAD. At least we still hope so.


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2016)

Ike, your always BAD, so find a seat on the bus.  Just remember Booz doesn't mix well with OTHER stuff, and look out for the brownies.


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2016)

Definition: BAD = Before Aging Damnit.         :crying:        :getit:   :tongue:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome aboard Ike!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

Have some brownies, Ike - they're good!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2016)

Booze is okay too!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 24, 2016)

Sure Ike, here sit with me...I've got the vodka, but I do believe I'll have another brownie...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Sure Ike, here sit with me...I've got the vodka, but I do believe I'll have another brownie...



Booze is nice but the good thing about special brownies is you never get a hangover.


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2016)

But the brownies are bad for the diet. You can't eat just one, but you do come up with the greatest ideas, until you run out of brownies.artytime:   eace:    lease:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2016)

Ina said:


> But the brownies are bad for the diet. You can't eat just one, but you do come up with the greatest ideas, until you run out of brownies.artytime:   eace:    lease:



We could always just smoke it instead of putting it in brownies.  However, munchies can prove fattening as well.  :bigwink:


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2016)

_I have a pipe collection that I started way back in 1970. They make it go slower, especially if your by yourself.  More of the hick comming out of me, and in the early 70's it was more economical  to imbibe that way. It's one of the few things that is cheaper today than back then._


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 24, 2016)

Oy that we could come up with a cookbook for dietetic space food. Of course an exercise regimen. " Get Baked, Lose Weight", I see a best seller!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Oy that we could come up with a cookbook for dietetic space food. Of course an exercise regimen. " Get Baked, Lose Weight", I see a best seller!!!



Smoke Weed and Be Skinny

Not solely for diabetics, but could probably be adapted.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2016)

Hmmm. I am She Who Bakes. I am certain I could come up with a sugarless brownie that would knock our socks off. Ina I would love to see some of your pipes. I have a ceramic cat pipe with a long silver coloured stem. The cat is blue and white. 

There is a new bong shop in town. Perhaps I need a spare for our trip. Just found out our Supreme Court ruled it is not illegal for medical marijuana recipients to grow their own. Ohhhhh the pain,must grow weed!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh wow....
'Sitting back and enjoying the entertainment'

Lmao


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. I am She Who Bakes. I am certain I could come up with a sugarless brownie that would knock our socks off. Ina I would love to see some of your pipes. I have a ceramic cat pipe with a long silver coloured stem. The cat is blue and white.
> 
> There is a new bong shop in town. Perhaps I need a spare for our trip. Just found out our Supreme Court ruled it is not illegal for medical marijuana recipients to grow their own. Ohhhhh the pain,must grow weed!



Yea, I've got a bit of nagging pain in my umm...  arm, no back, yea yea that's it.  

Dunnon, but brownies need real sugar I think.  And chocolate chips.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Smoke Weed and Be Skinny
> 
> Not solely for diabetics, but could probably be adapted.



Good title, Philly!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> ... Just found out our Supreme Court ruled it is not illegal for medical marijuana recipients to grow their own. Ohhhhh the pain,must grow weed!



Sounds like you still have to wait another 6 months for the final ruling, and then of course you need to be registered as a medical recipient before you register as a home-grower ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 25, 2016)

If one is inspired to home growing I imagine a few happy plants in the kitchen would be discreet. If you have a whole grove in the backyard is when the DEA might start snooping. My problem would be Levon. He enjoys nibbling house plants. Every plant I bring in gets Googled ten times to make sure it's safe. I can imagine coming home and...


----------



## Ina (Feb 25, 2016)

Fur, unless you have a large kitchen, and some expensive lighting, growing those plants will not get you anything but a few leggy scrawny house plants, plus your air conditioner eliminates the needed heat the plant must have.  But one or two five gallon pots on your back porch or patio would do fine. If you kept them cut short, they would get real bushy, and you would be surprise at how many people don't see the kind of plant it is. It won't look like what they think it should look like. :hide:


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome...I can make rocks sprout. Yes I could definitely see this...I know you have to do a cross germination thing too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)

Or, you could "re-purpose" one of your closets and fit it with CO2 generators, exhaust fans, temp regulators and automatic hydroponic circulation pumps, while lining the walls with reflective material and installing some metal halide lights on timers ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 26, 2016)

Wooooof...or I could just save myself the effort and walk down to the bus stop with a few bucks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Wooooof...or I could just save myself the effort and walk down to the bus stop with a few bucks.



Oh, sure - take the easy way out! layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2016)

Only reflective materiel in my house is contained in the artfully constructed aluminum foil hats with delicate antennae which I wear to protect myself on sf!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Only reflective materiel in my house is contained in the artfully constructed aluminum foil hats with delicate antennae which I wear to protect myself on sf!



Wow - me too!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2016)

Close Philly, but mine has tasteful pompoms.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Close Philly, but mine has tasteful pompoms.



Darn. I _knew_ I was so '80's ...


----------



## Ina (Feb 27, 2016)

Shali. I see this as more your style.  I mean a lady just has to keep up appearances.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Only reflective materiel in my house is contained in the artfully constructed aluminum foil hats with delicate antennae which I wear to protect myself on sf!



I need one of those!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow - me too!
> 
> View attachment 27191



How much to ship me one of those?!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> How much to ship me one of those?!



I'm sorry, Annie - they have to be specially made, to accommodate your own individual Theta waves - you'd have to come to Pennsylvania for a fitting.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 27, 2016)

Do they fix chakras too?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2016)

Only the crown chakra - all the rest you have to go to Best Buy to replace them.


----------



## Ina (Feb 27, 2016)

Ok Phil, dummy here, please explain. I thought chakra were points of spiritual powers located along the body. :dunno:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2016)

Ina said:


> Ok Phil, dummy here, please explain. I thought chakra were points of spiritual powers located along the body. :dunno:



You're totally correct.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 27, 2016)

I always have my chuckle walking the pups past the local psychic. First off she leaves her nasty little toy breed in there when she's gone. Sophie and the toy try to destroy each other through the glass. Then she has this sign " Adjust chakras $10". I always talk to myself, oh yeah I'll give you ten bucks when my chakras and everything else are just ******* fine thank you very much...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Only the crown chakra - all the rest you have to go to Best Buy to replace them.



Best Buy has them!!  Awesome.  I'll pop in on my trip to the homeland in the summer!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Best Buy has them!!  Awesome.  I'll pop in on my trip to the homeland in the summer!



Just be careful - they'll try to sell you a complete new set with an extended warranted, instead of just the ones you really need (usually the Heart and Throat chakras - they wear out the fastest).


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 28, 2016)

It's like buying spark plugs actually.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> It's like buying spark plugs actually.



You're right - ever notice how certain ones wear out the fastest? LOL


----------



## jujube (Feb 28, 2016)

I'd love to give credit to whoever wrote this, but I don't know.

*New Age Lullabye
*
Hush little baby don't you squall
 Momma's gonna buy you a crystal ball

 And if you still can't see beyond
 Momma's gonna buy you a magic wand

 And if that wand don't change your fate
 Momma's gonna teach you to levitate

 And if the astral makes you sick,
 Momma's gonna buy you an incense stick

 And if that patchouli smells too rank
 She'll buy you a sensory deprivation tank

 And if that tank don't float your bones
 Momma's gonna buy you some precious stones

 And if those gems don't ease your heart
 Momma's gonna buy you a natal chart

 And if your planets go berserk
 Momma's gonna buy you some bodywork

 And if your aura still needs kneading
 Momma's gonna buy you a past life reading

 And if your destiny still stays hid
 Momma's gonna buy you a pyramid

 And if your chakras still feel stressed
 Momma's gonna take you on a vision quest

 And if power animals don't come to charm ya
 Sorry, kid, it's just your karma.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2016)

Excellent LOL!


----------

